# lookin for marine plywood any suggestions?



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

im lookin to redo the floor and transom in my boat and i was wonderin if anybody knows where i can get marine plywood in the stark county area or close by ive found the good stuff on line but im not paying to have 10- 4x8 sheets of plywood shipped to my house lol id rather just pick em up also if anyone has any input on which epoxies or and possibly how much i would need to do the stringers transom and floor on a 1977 16ft imperial or any other tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jredheadc (Feb 16, 2008)

give menards a call. they are on rt21 inbetween massillon and navarre. the phone number is 330.833.2951


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks bud ill give em a call


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just googled marine plywood in indianapolis and found some that way. you might try the same thing for your closest bigger city. it worked for me, and that stuff aint cheap. but i only needed 2 sheets for a new floor in my boat. then i used fiberglass on all the seams and edges, then covered it all with the paint on bed liner for a truck bed. then glued down a good quaility carpet. it should last the rest of my life.
sherman


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Gander mountain has it on thier web page here's the link. 

http://search.gandermountain.com/?D=marine+plywood&Nty=1&N=0&Dk=0&Ntt=marine+plywood


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

north canton and get the marine glue for putting the carpet down,and make sure you put it flat on the floor and put some weight on iy till your ready to use it that will keep it from bowing on ya,markfish


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Just use exterior grade plywood and you'll save a bunch of money. Marine plywood doesn't have any knots which makes it better for finishing but for your rough work floor and transom who cares you'll be laying it up in resin mat anyhow.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

IMO use aluminum where you can . Any boats I have redone for friends or my own boats have been done with aluminum . It is a little more expensive , but once its done and never has to be done again . Most marine plywood lasts a fairly long time if taken care of , but just too heavy for me . Good Luck


----------



## sem-eye (Mar 15, 2011)

Hartville hardware has some in stock. Just bought a 4x8 sheet of 3/4". Get ready for sticker shock...$94 a sheet. I coated mine with 3 coats of polyurethane and it turned out real nice. The hard part was finding indoor/outdoor carpeting. Finally found some at home depot but it wasn't real high quality stuff. Hope that helps and Good luck on the repairs.


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

use EXT grade


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i look at it like this. back 25 or 30 yrs ago they made these old boats with marine grade plywood. and now after the 25 or 30 years they need a new floor. even if you coat exterrier plywood or even weather treated plywood if you miss just one little spot within a few years your going to be back in the same rotten floor boat again. (punn intended) if you happen to miss getting the coating on some small area of the marine grade plywood then it may start to rot again in about 25 to 30 yrs. yes the marine grade plywood costs alittle more, but in the long run it will be worth every cent. just my 2 pennies worth.

as for carpet, when i did my boat i just ordered a good quaility carpet and glue from cabelas. they have some good stuff and there prices isnt that bad. i wanted something that looked and felt good and i wanted something thats going to last for years. just make sure you have plenty of ventalation when working with any glues or coatings you might put on the wood. i did mine in the pole barn. and the fiberglass i sealed all the seams and edges with, and the carpet glue put off alot of harmful fumes. even with my mask on i still ended up with a sore throat. so be careful and safe.

now just get er done
sherman


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Homestead Hardwood south of Sandusky has all types of marine hardwood


----------



## PAPPY (Feb 8, 2007)

Carter Lumber ordered some for me. Lowe's has marine carpet.


----------



## shymdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Try Larson Lumber in Brecksville 440-526-4343


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I got mine at Carter Lumber in Louisville a couple years ago.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As Eliminator mentioned, good exterior plywood will work just as well as marine, with the finish quality being the primary difference. Marine plywood also needs to be coated if you want it to last. It&#8217;s up to you, but just be aware that the extra cost is for something you won&#8217;t be worried about (finish). Most marine grade is not superior to regular exterior grade as far as rot goes.


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

since there will always be differing opinions, and to avoid a peeeein contest, use what you want

marine grade for decking and a transom is a waste of money because you still need to epoxy coat both of them(no glass resin, another waste of money)

Want to spend money on a transom, get 1.5" width starboard material

Use EXT grade and epoxy


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks everyone for you suggestion i think im gunna go with just some good exterior decking


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

If not using marine plywood, I would seriously consider Advantech over CDX plywood. I've worked for several home builders over the years and used most products available and sold building materials. One of the better builders I worked for was using 3/4" T&G ply for subfloor long after most people switched to cheaper OSB. He would coat it with Thompsons so that it wouldn't buckle and warp while exposed during construction. I did a room addition last year that I knew was going to take a long time over winter so I planned to go the plywood sealant route. Contract Lumber suggested I try Advantech because it has a 300 day no sand guarantee and the price was very reasonable. I used it and the addition sat framed without roof for a few months. It flat outperformed the plywood in every way. It feels quite a bit stiffer underfoot as well. Here's the link http://www.advantechperforms.com/literature-rebates/

It is not OSB (which got a lot of it's bad rep from waferboard that looks the same), cost is equal or less than CDX plywood. I think it's worth researching for your boat if you're not going to spend the money for marine. I'm with Bulldog that if I was going to spend $100/sheet on marine grade, I'd just go with aluminum.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

this has taken so long to pic out wood i built a boat in three weeks.and you get what you pay for,


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

A few years ago, I replaced the floor in my Bluefin with 3/4" treated plywood. I just copied the rotted plywood and cut it to shape. Riveted it back down and placed outdoor carpeting over it. I traded in the boat a year or two later so I can't tell you how it lasted. 

A little suggestion. If the boat is aluminum and riveted like mine, once the old plywood is out, I would fill the boat past the rivets with water and look for leaks. Mine had a few loose rivets and let me tell you, its much easier to tighten rivets and repair small leaks when there is no floor in the boat.

Good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Stay away from "Green" treated plywood as is promotes corrosion to most metals, the newer ACQ is especially a problem with aluminum. Even if the fasteners used to attach and the substrate "green" plywood is being attached to are resistant to it's effects, leaching to other components of the boat is a concern. It also readily absorbs moisture.


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

EXT grade untreated with epoxy coating, less expensive.

The coating makes all the difference, not the wood


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sherman51, I don&#8217;t care to debate this, but what you&#8217;re telling people just isn&#8217;t true.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Georgia Pacific is most likely going to be the manufacturer no matter the supplier and manufactured to NIST standards.

APA describes marine as follows:
"Marine-grade plywood is a specially designed panel made entirely of Douglas-fir or Western Larch. The grade of all plies of veneer is B or better, which means it may have knots, but no knotholes. The panels are sanded on both faces, and are also available with Medium Density Overlay (MDO) or High Density Overlay (HDO) faces. The maximum core-gap size permitted is 1/8 inch. Its exposure durability rating is EXTERIOR and the glue used is a fully waterproof structural adhesive. It is considered a &#8220;premium&#8221; panel grade for use in situations where these characteristics are required, i.e., for boat hulls and other marine applications where bending is involved.

Marine-grade plywood is available in 4x8-foot sheets of 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8 and 3/4-inch thickness. Sheets up to 5x12 feet are also available. Available grades are A-A, A-B, B-B (face-back), MDO and HDO.

Marine-grade plywood is not treated with any chemicals to enhance its resistance to decay. If decay is a concern, it should be pressure-preservative treated to an appropriate standard."

NIST PS1-95, 5.6.1 through 5.6.1.3 describes no difference in weathering performance or adhesives between Marine and Exterior Grade. The only differing requirements by the standard are that no layer can be less than B grade (all layers of CDX will be lower, A= perfect or repaired imperfections, B= minor imperfections, C=more imperfections etc.) and be the full width of the sheet. Species are as stated above. Here's the link http://www.unitedpacificpallet.com/resources/files/ps1-95.pdf

So according NIST standards, Marine would be stronger with possibly a harder surface but not necessarily more resistant to decay.


----------

